# Used Cannondale SuperSix HiMod



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm looking at a like new SuperSix Hi Mod. Couple of grand less than new but , having no experience with Cannondales was concerned about the lack of a warranty. I'm easy on bikes and have never broken one (of many). Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

It just comes down to how comfortable you are with your money and not going with a warranty. Are you a gambler, or do you worry about those things? Do you need peace of mind on life's transactions? Do you buy warranties and insurance on all your household items? On one hand, you get a great deal by saving ~$2000 and on the other you are on your own for a new frame should something go wrong.

To me, it was not really an issue when I bought a lightly used $3200 Cannondale Synapse Carbon for $1800 off of Ebay, as I made sure I had the backup of Ebay Protection should the bike not be "perfect" as described in the auction. Later, if it cracked due to carbon issues, I'd just buy another frame or bike, knowing I already saved money on the initial buy.

Personally, I think it's just bad luck if your carbon frame cracks while you ride it in a normal way. The odds are in your favor.

Hopefully, you can at least physically check out the bike prior to buying. Or if it's on Ebay, you have Buyer Protection so check it carefully when it arrives.

**


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Roger H:

My experience is biased since my 2008 SS6 failed and seeing the posts of several SS6 failing, I would not purchase a used SS6. Mind you, I refer to the 2008-2009 SS6, which were made in the US. The 2010-Current SS6 have fared much better. 

Also, I'm not a big sprinter and I didn't crash my bike. It failed at the seat stay and the drop out.

chl


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Thanks for the replies....*

I think I'm getting a little more paranoid about money as I get older and my earning potential shrinks. I'll figure it out. Thanks again.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I've bought two used hi-mods and had no issues. Even crashed one of them in a high speed descent and you'd never have a clue. Some people buy new cars, some buy used....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

True for a used car on a used bike I have a second thought on that.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

zamboni said:


> True for a used car on a used bike I have a second thought on that.



Depends....there are lots of wannabe weekend warriors who buy top shelf bikes and then find out they don't have the motivation to ride and the bike sits in the garage....or the living room....basically new. Or others who cite injuries and can't ride anymore. Or others who need to dump near-new bikes for money due to the economy. You have to check out the bike and "interview" the seller to increase your chances of getting a great bike for a great price.

Sellers of high-end used bikes don't have a big audience...note your thoughts...so that leaves nice deals for some.

And used cars have way more issues than used bikes.


**


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I had to warranty my System and Supersix. Though my 2010 SS Hm seems to be holding up well. Ive probably got around 12k miles on it. Its my first Cdale to last a year, not to say Cdale doesnt make quality bikes, I think Ive just had bad luck, but maybe lucky in the sense that I use to have Cdales top frame. Bottom line, Id rather go with brand new and a warranty on a Supersix, if it was CAAD id have no prob buying used.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would not go that route unless you knew the bike owner, giving so many people on this forum have problem on caad & SS6 frames. The main concern is frame integrity.


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*I bought a new one......*

A Hi Mod 2 (Sram Red). Got 15% off an already lowered price. Seemed like a deal. I'll report back....


----------

